# An End to the Afghan Presidential Race?



## AWP (Sep 21, 2014)

Now, before anyone gets all excited about the "end" to this mess, I refer you to the Parcham/ Khalq split within the People's Democratic Party of Afghanistan or the post-Communist government. In other words, not much has changed in Afghan politics. Oh, how did those two arrangements end?

More or less with a civil war. The PDPA assassinated each other until one side took over. The Soviets left and the new Muj gov't came to power. It imploded and a civil war followed which gave rise to the Taliban.

Once we pull out, these two will go at it along with one or two other factions like the TB and HQN.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/21/world/asia/afghanistan-politics/index.html?hpt=hp_t2




> *Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN)* -- Afghan presidential candidates Ashraf Ghani and Abdullah Abdullah signed a power-sharing agreement Sunday after months of infighting over allegations of voting fraud and manipulation.
> 
> Under the agreement, the winning presidential candidate will create by decree the position of chief executive officer for the runner-up. The CEO role will have prime ministerial functions until the constitution can be amended to create a permanent position of prime minister.


 
Fortunately, we left Iraq in 2011 with a stable gov't to serve as a model for Afghanistan's future....


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 21, 2014)

LOL...good one Free


----------



## Brill (Sep 21, 2014)

IF...IF...Karzai transfers power to the next Afghan president without shots being fired, it will be the very first peaceful transition of power in Afghan's history.


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2014)

lindy said:


> IF...IF...Karzai transfers power to the next Afghan president without shots being fired, it will be the very first peaceful transition of power in Afghan's history.


 
True, but as always keeping the peace will be more difficult than winning that peace.


----------



## Brill (Sep 21, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> True, but as always keeping the peace will be more difficult than winning that *peace*.



I would never want (or touch) an Afghan *piece*. 

Ev...or.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hope springs eternal...Here's hoping the younger generation was able to move away for their education, see the myriad of goods and services available, and desire to bring Afghanistan to the next level.

I mean on tourism alone they would make millions, not to mention archaeological expeditions.


----------

